# More about the NSS Sacramento 2011



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All,
Here are some of my 'memories' of a great event that was held in Sacramento.
Good friends, good discussions and great steaming.
It looks best at 480p (sorry that it's not HD) 
I do hope that it will continue for many years.
All the best,
David Leech


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Really appreciate your many talents both behind the camera and enhancing our trains with outstanding coach building. A photo of the N&W Class J 611 with one of 6 Leech coaches that will be pulled on the J611 project is finished:


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Very good video David. Viewing it made me feel almost as if I was there. *
*Thanks for posting. Any more coming ? Parts 2-6 or more?*
*All the best and see you soon,*
*Peter *


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Thank you for posting your fine video "Part 1". Now patiently waiting for part 2 and beyond. 

Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great show David, thanks. Part 2 (or more)??


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, here is part 2 then.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Twas a pleasure to watch. Thanks for sharing. Too bad they did not have a giant shop vac to suck up the real coal spills


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

IC,

We have one @ DH, although I believe it is a *medium*, not a *giant*.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, even Dwight has RC on his. 
that fast passenger train I thought for sure was going to jump the tracks a couple of times.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and here is the third and final part.
Please note - that you should watch it right through to the very end!!!!
Enjoy.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David

Great enticement but not necessary as the video keeps one's attention-well done. The moment was priceless had to be one of the best awards given at any steam event. Congratulations to "Sir" Geoff for the award. well desired.


BTW- what idiot would hang around a coal fired engine (along with handling the little black nuggets) in a white shirt and light tan pants??


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are GREAT videos David!! They really "capture" what it's like to be there. Marvelous job! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 21 Jul 2011 12:40 PM 
David

Great enticement but not necessary as the video keeps one's attention-well done. The moment was priceless had to be one of the best awards given at any steam event. Congratulations to "Sir" Geoff for the award. well desired.


BTW- what idiot would hang around a coal fired engine (along with handling the little black nuggets) in a white shirt and light tan pants??



I don't know Charles, but he must know what he's doing as helped Bill get his loco running really well.
You are to be congratulated.
I don't think that I saw you wipe your black hands on your pants! 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 21 Jul 2011 01:58 PM 
Those are GREAT videos David!! They really "capture" what it's like to be there. Marvelous job! Thanks for sharing them. 
Thanks Dwight.
I really enjoyed trying to show more than just the trains.
After all, it is the people there that make it such a wonderful experience.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

After all, it is the people there that make it such a wonderful experience.I agree completely, and that's something I seldom think about when shooting videos. Thanks for the eye-opener.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

David,

I was REALLY impressed by your "pacing" videos, both on parallel tracks and in front of the locomotives. 


Having tried to do this from automobiles with 1:1 scale locos, doing crazy things on parallel roads, I really appreciate your accomplishments!


A lot safer as well, than from an auto! 


Jeff Williams


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't been including people in my videos, but maybe that might change in the future. 

We, the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers, have constructed a stand for the peanuts. Some of my best people still shots are from that stand, like this little girl that seems to be leading a cheer for us...











Or this one, very enthusiastic about Bob Weltyk's Huckleberry Railroad locomotive...










Or this little kid, who has just spotted Thomas...










I agree with you, David, that people bring our hobby to life. I've been doing it in my still shots. It's time I started adding them to my videos.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, I wish I could shoot videos like that! Really outstanding work on all three parts, David! NSS was a different experience for me this year -- I spent much more time working on trains, and didn't log as much time walking around & seeing all the other folks' terrific trains. Looking at your videos, I can recognize and appreciate stuff that I just caught out of the corner of my eye. I appreciate it!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gary, 
I'm glad that you enjoyed them. 
As with every year, time seemed to fly by so very fast over the five days that I was there. 
Some years have gone by and I forget to get my camera out to take stills or movies. 
This year I decided to make sure that I kept filming 'this and that' to try and make sure that I saw more of what was going on. 
As you say, it is easy to be at one track busy with a loco, and never see what was going on on another of the tracks. 
Well, I still didn't see it all, but I made sure that I saw some more than past years! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

